# Picture of Jesus from Holy Land Orlando, Fl.



## Wesley Allen (Nov 21, 2009)

This is a photo that I took today from the Live reinactment at the Holy Land Experience in Orlando, Fl. today.


----------



## ultramag (Nov 21, 2009)

wow...He shed his blood for us...


----------



## Crickett (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 22, 2009)

I gotta agree on wow.  Thanks for sharing this one with us.

Hoss


----------



## Foxhunter (Nov 23, 2009)

ultramag said:


> wow...He shed his blood for us...



Amen brother!


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 23, 2009)

That's a great pic and a great reminder!!! He Lives!!!!


----------



## leo (Nov 27, 2009)

very nice capture, thanks for posting it for us


----------

